# Zen FP?



## Fibonacci (May 6, 2011)

I know I have read about people converting various rollerballs to fountain pens and I am interested in trying to do so with a magnetic Zen.

Does anyone know how this would be done?  My understanding is that you basically just unscrew the tip and replace the rollerball insert with a fountain pen cartridge.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 6, 2011)

Fibonacci said:


> I know I have read about people converting various rollerballs to fountain pens and I am interested in trying to do so with a magnetic Zen.
> 
> Does anyone know how this would be done?  My understanding is that you basically just unscrew the tip and replace the rollerball insert with a fountain pen cartridge.



Can't be done on the Zen. The threads for the nib section are completely different that any other section I've seen. The diameter of the threaded part may make it very difficult to even make one as I recall it being very small in comparison.


----------



## Fibonacci (May 6, 2011)

Bummer.  Maybe it is time to dive into kitless designs.


----------



## Whaler (May 6, 2011)

Take a look at the Electra, very similar to the Zen but with a screw on cap and is available as a FP.


----------



## Parson (May 6, 2011)

laulau woods sells kit that is very similar to a zen kit that screws on and they have a FP model. Not cheap though because it's titanium plated and much better quality than the 10k plated zen magnetic kits from CSUSA.


----------



## Fibonacci (May 6, 2011)

The magnetic feature is the big appeal of the Zen to me.  I am not a huge fan of the metal cap anyway, but I like the magnetic feature.

I would prefer the magnetic cap with a wooden sleeve.


----------



## Parson (May 6, 2011)

I sure do like the magnetic cap myself, but whenever I tell people interested in the design not to keep the pen anywhere near their cell phone or computer or it might erase the data, they put it down and say, do you have this in a screw cap?


----------



## Fibonacci (May 6, 2011)

Why would a magnet affect a cell phone?  I have never seen a phone with magnetic memory.

Also, the magnet is far to small to hurt a computer anyway.  You could probably mess up a floppy, but those are getting hard to find.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 6, 2011)

For a magnetic cap fountain, check out the vertex in chrome from PSI.


----------



## Fibonacci (May 6, 2011)

Russianwolf said:


> For a magnetic cap fountain, check out the vertex in chrome from PSI.



Perhaps I am too picky, but the vertex just looks crummy to me.


----------



## hewunch (May 6, 2011)

Fibonacci said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> > For a magnetic cap fountain, check out the vertex in chrome from PSI.
> ...



You are not picky. I agree.


----------



## ldb2000 (May 6, 2011)

I would advise against a Magnetic cap Fountain pen anyway . The seal on the Zen  wouldn't be good enough and you might have drying out problems with the Nib . A screw cap pen is a much better choice .


----------



## el_d (May 6, 2011)

I have seen a magnetic Zen FP on here before. I wana say Chuckkey modified the cap to make it a little longer. Ill try to find it.

SKADOOSH!!!!! Found it. He has few that he has made. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=4099


----------



## Tomspens (May 7, 2011)

Russianwolf said:


> Fibonacci said:
> 
> 
> > I know I have read about people converting various rollerballs to fountain pens and I am interested in trying to do so with a magnetic Zen.
> ...



Right, it is not possible with that pen kit-it is possible with some other pens (majestic, etc.) to make a quick switch by unscrewing the tip

www.paramountpens.com


----------



## Mark (May 7, 2011)

I'm going to try it anyway. (Someday) Maybe after I get the tap & die set, learn to use it. We'll see. 

BTW: I've actually rubbed the Zen cap on my mac card and it still works fine. I'm not suggesting you try it, just that I've done it with no damages. "your results may vary"


----------



## Fibonacci (May 8, 2011)

Mark said:


> I'm going to try it anyway. (Someday) Maybe after I get the tap & die set, learn to use it. We'll see.
> 
> BTW: I've actually rubbed the Zen cap on my mac card and it still works fine. I'm not suggesting you try it, just that I've done it with no damages. "your results may vary"



Mac card?


----------

